# NGD PRS Johnny Hiland



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

So my wife got me a new guitar strap and a gift cert (L&M $50)as part of my Christmas gifts this year so I had to take a drive down the L&M on boxing day to see what's up....

Well look what followed me home! 

































Now I'm not really a biog Johnny Hiland follower, he's a hell of a player, but I couldn't really name more than a few of his tunes, but I have to say he, and Paul R Smith, created a monster of a guitar! This thing sounds amazing and is extremely versitile. After palying about three notes I knew it was coming home with me. It sounded amazing acoustically...so good in fact that I didn't even bother plugging it in till I got home.
I've always lusted over the PRS's but couldn't find one that really resonated with me. This one surely has!

I'm guessing next year my wife won't buy me a new strap!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

couple more...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I'm guessing next year my wife won't buy me a new strap!


... but hopefully she will... LOL

Nice guitar congrats are in order for sure. A friend of mine bought the same model same colour two years ago... the pickups/electronics are awsome in this guitar... you said it best Versitile!

Lovely neck and I like the fret markers... different for PRS and not what I expected from JH.

What are the two "dots" between the bridge pup and the bridge.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I forgot to mention I got this used but it is spotless minus those two srews between the bridge pup and bridge itself. I think the original owner had some sort of piezo or something on there. They don't bother me though. The sound and playability of this more than makes up for those minor screws.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's a beyooot.

Johnny is moving to MusicMan apparently, so maybe you'll have a rarity to sell at your retirement


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a really nice looking guitar!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Helluv a deal with only a 50 dollar gift card!kqoct

That is really nice. I'm very jealous right now.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Helluv a deal with only a 50 dollar gift card!kqoct
> 
> That is really nice. I'm very jealous right now.


LOL..I wish that gift card went a little farther! 

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes I just read that model is to be discontinued...

Of all the PRS models out there, that one appeals to me the most. Would love to have one!

Congrats!

AJC


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

keto said:


> It's a beyooot.
> 
> Johnny is moving to MusicMan apparently, so maybe you'll have a rarity to sell at your retirement


I heard that right after I brought this home..... I'm definitely gonna have to hold onto this one.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice looking PRS Rideski. I thought the combination of rosewood and red went well together but this combination is really eye catching. Enjoy.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty friggin sweet Bro! Congrats.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! That's a bee-yoot! I got a CE-24 in the same colour for Xmas and I can't put it down. :smile::smile:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's hard to put this one down.....been up late pretty much every night since I got it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice looking guit dude, congrats on the Merry Christmas, and the wife too!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a beauty. I remembered a video where they talk about how they redesigned the truss road cover to allow behind the nut bends, which you can't do on a regular PRS. This is the video which features his great playing and lots of different tones on that guitar:

[YOUTUBE]f9imuLRcCEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya..it's pretty cool how they designed the TRC on these. You can actually bend a full step up.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh great. That sounds superb. Now I'm gassin' for another PRS.


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

Rideski said:


> I forgot to mention I got this used but it is spotless minus those two srews between the bridge pup and bridge itself. I think the original owner had some sort of piezo or something on there. They don't bother me though. The sound and playability of this more than makes up for those minor screws.


Great catch! Those screws were probably holding a synth pickup. I love PRS guitars. I'm sure you'll enjoy yours.

Michel


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw this hanging on the wall at L&M probably just before you took it home.
nice score.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I've played that guitar for a total of a couple hours over the last month and a bit it was in L&M... Nearly brought it home twice - came real close after hearing that Johnny and PRS had split - but just couldn't see it getting enough play time in the end... sweet axe, though, at a good price... congrats...

... and ya, I think the original owner had a Roland GK2 synth pickup mounted on it, which is why you have two screw holes in it... I hardly noticed those when I was looking at it... 

sdsre


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

keto said:


> It's a beyooot.
> 
> Johnny is moving to MusicMan apparently, so maybe you'll have a rarity to sell at your retirement


Johnny was released by PRS a few weeks ago and is now working with Ibanez.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> I've played that guitar for a total of a couple hours over the last month and a bit it was in L&M... Nearly brought it home twice - came real close after hearing that Johnny and PRS had split - but just couldn't see it getting enough play time in the end... sweet axe, though, at a good price... congrats...
> 
> ... and ya, I think the original owner had a Roland GK2 synth pickup mounted on it, which is why you have two screw holes in it... I hardly noticed those when I was looking at it...
> 
> sdsre


Lucky for me that you didn't! :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lookin' good! how do you find the pickup selector on it?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Budda said:


> Lookin' good! how do you find the pickup selector on it?


The selector itself is your standard three way. When you throw it into the rhythm position (3) and the coil tap know is down you get a single split in rhythm and full hum in the bridge positions. When the coil split knob is up you get both humbuckers. Kind of backwards to any other coild split I've had but the tones are really nice in both split and non-split. The bridge pup does not get split at all...only the rhythm pup.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

What a beauty!!! Awesome guitars all around!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rideski said:


> The selector itself is your standard three way. When you throw it into the rhythm position (3) and the coil tap know is down you get a single split in rhythm and full hum in the bridge positions. When the coil split knob is up you get both humbuckers. Kind of backwards to any other coild split I've had but the tones are really nice in both split and non-split. The bridge pup does not get split at all...only the rhythm pup.


Sorry for the vague question, although I do appreciate the answer!

What I should have typed is "How do you find the placement of the pickup selector?" kqoct


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I find it a little out of the way actually. I have to look down to find it. I guess it'll be a matter of getting used to it's position.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Rideski said:


> Lucky for me that you didn't! :smile:


It's one of those guitars where I could feel and hear the quality of the instrument, and my head was telling me "this one's awesome!", but in the end my heart just wasn't feeling it... but I knew it would have to light somebody's fire!! 
:rockon2: :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> It's one of those guitars where I could feel and hear the quality of the instrument, and my head was telling me "this one's awesome!", but in the end my heart just wasn't feeling it... but I knew it would have to light somebody's fire!!
> :rockon2: :smile:


that sounds like me and the Hamer I had that Dave now makes great use of


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> It's one of those guitars where I could feel and hear the quality of the instrument, and my head was telling me "this one's awesome!", but in the end my heart just wasn't feeling it... but I knew it would have to light somebody's fire!!
> :rockon2: :smile:


For sure! This one just spoke to me.... said "I kill you if you go home without me!"..... Had no choice really! :2guns:largetongue


----------

